# Eheim Proxima Plus help request



## MossMan (24 Oct 2015)

Hi, I'm new here, but what an amazing site!!

I was hoping someone with the above tank might be able to offer me some advice. There is very little online about the setup.

I'm thinking of buying a second hand proxima plus 250. 

I have been told that the tank is 1yr old and it comes with the stock eheim 30 watt led light strips x2. 

It's a big jump up from my heavily planted 50ltr Dennerle scapers and I am upgrading because I love the planted tank so much the 50lts hasn't enough room for all the plants I was to grow.

I am still relatively new to the hobby, so before I spend the money I was hoping to get some advice from you guys on whether you like the tank and whether the stock lights will be enough to grow some great plant scapes?

I'll do a full journal with whatever I end up getting on this site as I've found the ones here truly inspirational!! 

Thank you
Richard


----------



## MossMan (24 Oct 2015)

Also be keen to know if the glass is optiwhite/low iron as I can't find that detail anywhere either. 

Thanks again
Richard


----------



## MossMan (24 Oct 2015)

I just bought the tank! Oops! lol. Will let you know how I get on with setting it up. I'll start a journal.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Nelson (24 Oct 2015)

MossMan said:


> I just bought the tank! Oops! lol.


Well done .
Look forward to your journal .


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2015)

I think this is a great tank for aquascaping, I like the dimensions for both fish & hardscape.
I'd begin with the stock lights & see how things go, if you decide to add additional lighting, I'd invest in an LED unit that offers intensity/spectral control & "sunrise/sunset" effects (for fish comfort).


----------



## MossMan (30 Oct 2015)

Haha, thanks both (Nelson and alto).

Well, the tank has turned up today. Stunning, but overwhelming! Yesterday I owned a 50ltr planted aquarium. Today I own that, plus a dry aquarium 5 times the size! My 7 cpd's would go in and never be found again! lol

Since this tank is second hand, Would you folk recommend I fill the tank, and then check it over for leaks, leave it a couple of days, and then empty her again (I hope no leaks), but to be on the safe side?

I have no hardscape or substrate, I havnt yet decided on a hard scape plan, and it might be a month before I find what I want as I am not going to rush this.

I think tomorrow I will be filling the tank to check for leaks! lol

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (30 Oct 2015)

One more quick question - I am surprised there isnt a new tank setup newbie help thread. I guess there is no need as its a wide enough forum and categorising things to minutia can lead to its own issues.

Anyway, sorry. my q. There is no foam matting that came with the tank, but that doesnt mean there shouldnt have been. Should I try and find a roll of foam and place this between the tank and the cabinet - for safety? 

My 50ltr dennerl came with foam. so surprised this tank hasnt. 

What are folks opinions on this?

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2015)

Hi mossman.  Congrats on the new tank, they've great for scaping in and that depth front to back is really useful!  We used them on a scaping comp in Hannover and the quality is right up there.

Re the foam they don't come with any but you should have had a silver brace around the bottom of the tank?  It usually sits in this quite happily (Ive got the same tank sat in my utility wrapped up)


----------



## MossMan (30 Oct 2015)

Stu Worrall said:


> Hi mossman.  Congrats on the new tank, they've great for scaping in and that depth front to back is really useful!  We used them on a scaping comp in Hannover and the quality is right up there.
> 
> Re the foam they don't come with any but you should have had a silver brace around the bottom of the tank?  It usually sits in this quite happily (Ive got the same tank sat in my utility wrapped up)




Thanks Stu,
Hannover....Germany? Would love to see some pictures of what can be achieved with this tank - are there any from the comp? I have been scouring the web and there is so much inspiration available. Its how I found this site.

Yes, I do have a silver brushed metal brace that runs around the base of the tank. It seems a bit flimsy lol. I dont know if I trust it! haha.

Its good to hear your opinion on the tank. Thank you!

(Stu, just noticed your a moderator, and your avatar pic is one of my favourite tank layouts I have found so far! thank you)

Best Wishes
Richard


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2015)

MossMan said:


> Thanks Stu,
> Hannover....Germany? Would love to see some pictures of what can be achieved with this tank - are there any from the comp? I have been scouring the web and there is so much inspiration available. Its how I found this site.
> 
> Yes, I do have a silver brushed metal brace that runs around the base of the tank. It seems a bit flimsy lol. I dont know if I trust it! haha.
> ...


Thanks, That tank was my IAPLC entry from 2012 and Im a new moderator from today with a bunch of others 

There are a few pics of hardscape from the Hannover comp below.  Ill have to dig out some of the final images a most of them went onto Facebook

Antoni with his tank
Antoni glueing his wood! by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Dans tank

Dan Crawfords tank #aquascaping by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Mine

Ready for planting! by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## MossMan (30 Oct 2015)

Haha, awesome, thank you! Congrats on mod status today! I cant wait to get stuck into setting up the tank and writing the journal.

I didnt get a lid with this tank - sold to me as the proxima plus, but I have my suspicions! lol. I guess no lid doesn't matter since the brace on the base is there and folk remove the lid to scape right - sorry, I am finding out lots about this tank from you. I did loads of searches pre-purchase and didnt find much detail at all. 

Stunning 2012 entry!

Many thanks
Richard


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Oct 2015)

you are correct and you're not missing anything!

Both the normal and plus can be used braceless or with the lid.  The dearer plus has the upgraded LED's with no lid as its not needed.  The cheaper version comes with the lid to house the T5 lamps


----------



## MossMan (6 Dec 2015)

I've just created a flikr account in preperation to write up a journal of how I have got on and want to test adding pics before I then go ahead create a picture heavy journal one eve this week...

So here is my not so new tank!

IMG_6353 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


----------



## MossMan (20 Jan 2016)

Thought I'd give a final update.

I'm very pleased with the way that the tank has turned out.

Today is day 60 of the tank being planted....

IMG_7146 [61092] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I had to make a blue peter style lid for the tank due to condensation, which is something I hadnt considered before I made the purchase, but even that I quite like, and since adding the lid, no more condensation! I'm EI dosing, have co2 running in via a reactor and although it might look like a chaotic mess, I am chuffed with the way the tank has filled out.

I need to sort the black background which is a sheet of black plastic (that I cut to make the lid!), but other than that, oh and purchase a dosing pump for my holiday that's coming around quick, but other than those bits, oh, and perhaps put some fish in - not sure there what to do, but its all coming along great. 

Glad I got the tank!

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (20 Jan 2016)

IMG_7146 [61092] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Hmm, difficulties placing images for some reason. Odd.

Does this work now:
IMG_7146 [61092] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


----------

